# Taylor Swift - returning back to her apartment in overknee boots after her first New York performance for her 'Reputation' tour 21.07.2018 x13



## brian69 (21 Juli 2018)

​


----------



## MetalFan (23 Juli 2018)

Na da kommen alle Stiefel-Freunde doch auf ihre Kosten!  :thx:


----------



## Vehic (24 Sep. 2020)

Taylor trägt ja gerne mal solche Stiefel


----------



## Punisher (25 Sep. 2020)

scharfe Klamotten
sehr sexy


----------

